# Things to like....inc Facebook



## snapper (Oct 19, 2017)

After a 10 min quick play with LRCC, I've found a few things I like - but with the caveat that they have to be able to play with LR Classic in time, or need refinement.

Opening LRCC gave me all my synched folders - nice. And some content to play with.

You can now make folders which will have albums in them - Hooray, ability to organise. No idea how this will sync back to my existing catalog as I'm not brave enough to convert yet. Will it create a collection set (we still have collections in LR Classic, or do we have to start calling them Albums?). Or are the terms interchangeable causing even more confusion?

Post to facebook without exporting. I'm excited about this and disappointed at the same time. When I do events I will often try to post on social media during an event to be able to generate interest in my images. Similarly, post event, shoot whatever I post on social media to raise awareness. Currently, I have to export, then post. LRCC lets you post directly using a right click.
_But_

It doesn't let you post to a page (rather than your timeline or album)
No titles or captions are carried over into the post
No location data
No ability to place a watermark on the image before posting
Off to the enhancement forum, I guess- though I think it will be busy!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

snapper said:


> You can now make folders which will have albums in them - Hooray, ability to organise. No idea how this will sync back to my existing catalog as I'm not brave enough to convert yet.



It doesn't sync back to your Lightroom Classic catalog. Of course you can make a similar structure in Lightroom Classic using collection sets, but it's all manual work to keep that in sync.


----------



## snapper (Oct 19, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> It doesn't sync back to your Lightroom Classic catalog.



Seriously? I already have a complex hierarchy in LR Classic - was hoping that might be reflected in LR CC (or vica versa) 

Perhaps that will happen in a future release (ha ha)


----------

